# Pine Tar LS



## KristaY (Dec 2, 2014)

I've made several batches of CP pine tar soap and all my testers love it. One just asked me if it can be made into a liquid soap. Have any of you tried it? I'd love to hear if you have, when did you add it? How did it affect the final paste and dilution? What % PT did you use? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Susie (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's the last thread where it was discussed:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=48180


----------



## KristaY (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link Susie! Guess I was blinded by fatigue when I was trying to find it. It's now on my (really long) to-do list, lol.


----------



## Susie (Dec 6, 2014)

You're welcome.  You are usually really good at finding links, so I knew something was different.


----------

